# Maltese or malshi?



## Jbailey (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I have been reading your posts and have decided that you all are the best people to ask for any information concerning our fur babies.
I just got a 5 month old beautiful little girl she is supposed to be a Malshi but looks all maltese to me. Is there anyway to tell what she is? Either way she stole our hearts but I was just wondering. Thank you so much for any information or just for reading this.🙂


----------



## Jbailey (9 mo ago)

Sorry about the pink in picture. She is pure white.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese! 

She's really beautiful! 🥰 

She does look more Maltese than Shih Tzu in the picture. I guess the only way to be sure is to get a DNA test. But since you already have her and love her, I think there are better ways to spend your money on her -- Good food, vet care, grooming, toys, little dresses, cute harnesses, grooming, toys toys toys ... 

It will be nice to see more pictures as she grows up!


----------



## Jbailey (9 mo ago)

mss said:


> Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!
> 
> She's really beautiful! 🥰
> 
> ...


Thank you. I've already started her wardrobe. Soo many cute things she's going to bankrupt me😊😊


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome. Malshi isn’t a breed. It’s a fancy name for a Maltese Shih Tzu mix. People who mix two breeds often put fancy names on them so they can charge more money for the pup. Shes adorable but if you want to know what breeds make up your mix, DNA would be fun.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Welcome. Malshi isn’t a breed. It’s a fancy name for a Maltese Shih Tzu mix. People who mix two breeds often put fancy names on them so they can charge more money for the pup. Shes adorable but if you want to know what breeds make up your mix, DNA would be fun.


Thx Maggie for mentioning what a Malshi is. I was scratching my head wondering what the heck it was🤷🏻‍♀️ I’m assuming it’s one of those designer breeds like doodles, right?

To the OP, Congrats and welcome to SM 💐 She is really, really pretty and looks all maltese too me. I agree with Mss, I would rather spend my money on spoiling her, great nutrition etc. unless there was a reason you wanted a mix, maybe a certain look, bigger size, you wanted her to look more shih tzu Idk.
If that’s the case, I would do the DNA to see what the percentage of each mix she has in her.


----------



## Jbailey (9 mo ago)

Hi, no we are totally happy with her. My furry baby boy (Bailey) died almost two months ago so my sister got me her (Brandi). They are supposed to be the same breed so she was told, that's why I was wondering. She actually looks just like his (Bailey's) mother. As long as she is healthy and happy that's good enough for me.
Also, yes, I know that Malshi isn't a real breed it's just easier than typing it all out. Remember I'm now raising a little furry girl that thinks she's the boss. 😔 I'm exhausted!!!🤣🤣
Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a doll!


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

She is super cute! 🧡


----------



## Jbailey (9 mo ago)

Thank you😊


----------



## beatricevilson (7 mo ago)

Very pretty!!! It's like she's been photoshopped by professionals.


----------



## Jbailey (9 mo ago)

beatricevilson said:


> Very pretty!!! It's like she's been photoshopped by professionals.


🤣🤣 she is resting in this photo, I think she is wind blow from how fast she was running. She had the zoomies.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww how cute! She does look all Maltese to me


----------

